# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  Kochelsee neue Wetterstation und Webcam

## plasma180

Endlich neue Webcam am Kochelsee mit Wetterstation und sensationellen Bildern wo man auch bei Dunkelheit sieht ob Wind geht oder nicht!!!

Eine Wetterstation ist auch integriert mit allen relevanten Wetterdaten wie Windgeschwindigkeit und Richtung, Temperatur und Taupunkt, Luftdruck und Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Das Alles soll uns helfen Schneiderfahrten zu vermeiden  :Happy: )

http://www.addicted-sports.com/

----------

